# External HD's Compatible w/Windows?



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm close to needing to buy and connect up an EHD to my 922. Will the hard drive and movies on it after formatting be compatible with Windows, so I can transfer to my pc?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No.

the hard drive will be formatted as a linux partition, incidentally, and the content will be encrypted and playback only allowed to similar receivers connected/authorized on the same account.


----------

